# It's Garlic Time!



## Rocklobster

Just got this batch from a local customer of ours..three types..Polish, Purple Stripe, and Racambole..


----------



## buckytom

Are those what they call hard necks, or stiff necks, or something like that? They say that the more colorful the garlic is, the tastier (less pungent/more sweet) it is. I'm not sure if that's true, but if so, you hit a good load.


----------



## Rocklobster

buckytom said:


> Are those what they call hard necks, or stiff necks, or something like that? They say that the more colorful the garlic is, the tastier (less pungent/more sweet) it is. I'm not sure if that's true, but if so, you hit a good load.


They are hard neck varieties....some are stronger than others...I have more coming from my brother who always gives me a batch every year...I hang them in mesh bags along the stairway to the basement..should last me well into the spring..


----------



## Steve Kroll

I was in Wisconsin last week at a farmer's market and picked up a dozen bulbs of different varieties (mostly hard-neck). Unfortunately, the vendor threw them all into the same bag before I had a chance to write down what was what.


----------



## Rocklobster

Steve Kroll said:


> I was in Wisconsin last week at a farmer's market and picked up a dozen bulbs of different varieties (mostly hard-neck). Unfortunately, the vendor threw them all into the same bag before I had a chance to write down what was what.


Should be easy enough to identify them if you were ever so inclined...there is tons of info with good photos available...


----------



## Steve Kroll

Rocklobster said:


> Should be easy enough to identify them if you were ever so inclined...there is tons of info with good photos available...



The one I can identify for certain is called Georgian Fire. I used to grow it myself, and it's my favorite.

The others were just kind of mish-mash of varieties, including some I had never even heard of.


----------



## blissful

I've been growing 6 or so kinds of garlic now for 6 or 7 years. They can be difficult to tell apart especially if they don't get labeled through all parts of harvest, the growing, curing, storing, and saving the cloves for growing again. 

The hardneck varieties don't last as long as the softneck varieties in storage. The hardnecks are mostly grown in the northern part of north america, the softnecks in the lower parts. 

We grew 4 kinds this past year, they are all curing under a tarp on our deck overhang. We will be switching 2 out and getting just one new kind for planting this fall.

Rock, that picture of your garlic is beautiful!


----------



## Roll_Bones

Can you just put a store bought cloves in the ground and grow your own garlic?
It is stocked in every store here, but sometimes the quality is not the best.
I have a very small garden and would gladly make room for some garlic.


----------



## blissful

Roll_Bones said:


> Can you just put a store bought cloves in the ground and grow your own garlic?
> It is stocked in every store here, but sometimes the quality is not the best.
> I have a very small garden and would gladly make room for some garlic.



Sure you can. We did that when we first started and we found that we didn't know the 'type' of garlic, but if that doesn't matter, then use store bought cloves. If you live in the north, look for garlic with a stiff hard neck, and for people in the southern areas, look for garlic that can have a soft neck, like in braids (only softneck can be braided very well). This is so the weather suits your garlic and they'll be bigger and more healthy. Avoid garlic with the entire bottom roots shaved off, that means it is probably from another country (where importing requires, no roots and no dirt attached). Looking at Rock's picture, you can see roots cut off but not completely removed--that is locally grown and not imported.


----------



## GotGarlic

What she said ^^^ Whenever garlic sprouts in my kitchen, I put it in the ground.


----------



## Addie

I did it one year with huge cloves. I had them in my dress pocket and had forgotten about them being in there. I was sitting out of the porch and found them, so I just went down the steps and planted them. Next year I had two huge bulbs of garlic. Sure worked for me.


----------



## msmofet

Do you plant cloves, whole bulbs or both?

How deep to plant?


----------



## blissful

msmofet said:


> Do you plant cloves, whole bulbs or both?
> 
> How deep to plant?



We plant in october/november, plant 1 inch deep, 8 inches apart. Plant cloves only, pointy end up, root end down. Here's my link on growing it.
Joy's Garlic


----------



## larry_stewart

There's a garlic farm, not too far from me, that gives a lecture in September on how to grow garlic, tips ...  Im looking forward to going.  They also sell seed garlic.  I had real good luck with the varieties that  I grew this year.  That being said , I think it will be great to pick up some seed garlic from a local professional.  This way I know it is a variety that is good for local conditions.


----------



## caseydog

It reminds me that I am not in Monterey this week for car week.

Ross (Just Cooking) can tell you all about that. He lives a short drive away from the garlic capital of the world, Gillroy. I know I am almost to Monterey when I smell the garlic. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Rock, ya gotta make Camarones al Ajillo with some of your garlic. 

It's too simple and too good. Just 4 ingredients for the marinade (fresh parsley, salt, olive oil, and shrimp) that ends up being the sauce as well.


----------



## Roll_Bones

blissful said:


> Sure you can. We did that when we first started and we found that we didn't know the 'type' of garlic, but if that doesn't matter, then use store bought cloves. If you live in the north, look for garlic with a stiff hard neck, and for people in the southern areas, look for garlic that can have a soft neck, like in braids (only softneck can be braided very well). This is so the weather suits your garlic and they'll be bigger and more healthy. Avoid garlic with the entire bottom roots shaved off, that means it is probably from another country (where importing requires, no roots and no dirt attached). Looking at Rock's picture, you can see roots cut off but not completely removed--that is locally grown and not imported.





blissful said:


> We plant in october/november, plant 1 inch deep, 8 inches apart. Plant cloves only, pointy end up, root end down. Here's my link on growing it.
> Joy's Garlic



Thanks. I'm going to plant some this fall.



larry_stewart said:


> There's a garlic farm, not too far from me, that gives a lecture in September on how to grow garlic, tips ...  Im looking forward to going.  They also sell seed garlic.  I had real good luck with the varieties that  I grew this year.  That being said , I think it will be great to pick up some seed garlic from a local professional.  This way I know it is a variety that is good for local conditions.



I will look for seed garlic.  But garlic I not very popular here in Upstate SC.


----------



## blissful

Here are some possibilities for garlic found at farmer's markets and CSA's in South Carolina. Find Local Garlic from South Carolina Farms and More! | Agrilicious!


----------



## sparrowgrass

In most of the country, plant garlic in the fall and harvest in June or July.  Garlic does not fight weeds well, so mulch is a good idea, and garlic needs rich soil for big heads.  I have grown grocery store garlic for a long time.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rocklobster said:


> I hang them in mesh bags along the stairway to the basement.



Does that keep the vampires from coming upstairs?


----------



## blissful

buckytom said:


> Rock, ya gotta make Camarones al Ajillo with some of your garlic.
> 
> It's too simple and too good. Just 4 ingredients for the marinade (fresh parsley, salt, olive oil, and shrimp) that ends up being the sauce as well.



Very funny! Around here they say to me, 'would you like a little spaghetti with that parmesan?'


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> It reminds me that I am not in Monterey this week for car week.
> 
> Ross (Just Cooking) can tell you all about that. He lives a short drive away from the garlic capital of the world, Gillroy. I know I am almost to Monterey when I smell the garlic.
> 
> CD



+1.... Wish you were here.. 

Garlic and magnificent autos... Who can ask for more???
Well... The Bay is nice too... and the food... and the weather...  

Ross


----------



## buckytom

blissful said:


> Very funny! Around here they say to me, 'would you like a little spaghetti with that parmesan?'





Oops, I meant to say parsley, salt, olive oil, and *garlic* for the marinade for the shrimp.


----------



## blissful

buckytom said:


> Oops, I meant to say parsley, salt, olive oil, and *garlic* for the marinade for the shrimp.



I almost believe you.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> It reminds me that I am not in Monterey this week for car week.
> 
> Ross (Just Cooking) can tell you all about that. He lives a short drive away from the garlic capital of the world, Gillroy. I know I am almost to Monterey when I smell the garlic.
> 
> CD



Yeah, I have heard of some folks being able to smell that garlic on the outskirts of Gilroy. And the aroma gets stronger during the Garlic Festival. Sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> Yeah, I have heard of some folks being able to smell that garlic on the outskirts of Gilroy. And the aroma gets stronger during the Garlic Festival. Sounds like heaven to me.




It is a heavenly aroma... 

Much better than when I grew up and the sardine canneries were going full throttle...  

Ross


----------



## Rocklobster

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Does that keep the vampires from coming upstairs?


No. she sleeps beside me every night...


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> No. she sleeps beside me every night...



 Uh oh. You are in big trouble!


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> It reminds me that I am not in Monterey this week for car week.
> 
> Ross (Just Cooking) can tell you all about that. He lives a short drive away from the garlic capital of the world, Gillroy. I know I am almost to Monterey when I smell the garlic.
> 
> CD



I saw that car show on TV  one time. OMG!!! What beautiful machines. And I don't even know how to drive. But I would learn in a heartbeat if I could just drive one of those cars even around the block and back.


----------



## Rocklobster

Addie said:


> Uh oh. You are in big trouble!


I can't resist a joke..good or not..


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> I can't resist a joke..good or not..



Join the family. Due to my height, I am the butt of most of them in my home. But I can take it as well as give it right back!


----------



## buckytom

Short folks: the first to know when someone farts, the last to know when it's raining...


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> Short folks: the first to know when someone farts, the last to know when it's raining...



That's a new one. Will have to let my boys hear it. (I will probably regret it in "the end".)


----------



## buckytom

Lol, I'm sorry, Adds. I love that you would share it with your kin. You are a tough old nut worth knowin', as my dad would say., with a big smile on his face.


----------



## Roll_Bones

blissful said:


> Here are some possibilities for garlic found at farmer's markets and CSA's in South Carolina. Find Local Garlic from South Carolina Farms and More! | Agrilicious!



Thank you!  That was awful nice to look that up for me. 
I do assume you are a woman...lol



sparrowgrass said:


> In most of the country, plant garlic in the fall and harvest in June or July.  Garlic does not fight weeds well, so mulch is a good idea, and garlic needs rich soil for big heads.  I have grown grocery store garlic for a long time.



I'm all in!  Thanks



Addie said:


> Yeah, I have heard of some folks being able to smell that garlic on the outskirts of Gilroy. And the aroma gets stronger during the Garlic Festival. Sounds like heaven to me.



To me as well.  



Rocklobster said:


> No. she sleeps beside me every night...



I could not type my first thought. 

I love y'all!


----------

